# Q: What do you give a Bulldog for their birthday?



## chammer (Oct 13, 2009)

A:





































:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 13, 2009)

You should be ashamed of feeding him such horrible food....
























but darn it was worth it just to get that last photo. That is really something! :thumbup:


----------



## chammer (Oct 13, 2009)

lol she waits a year between these (though she does love french fries and i cant resist giving them to her all the time..oops!)


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's so adorable!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 13, 2009)

French fries are ok once in a while. I think. But I don't eat commercial meat, so I don't feed it to my dogs either. :lmao:


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 14, 2009)

last photo is ood enough for c&c and possibly, best snap shot of the year award!
you made me want a mcdonalds =[


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 14, 2009)

"Sodium - Unlike humans, dogs have no ability to process sodium. This mineral is natrually present in meats and fish, and that is all our dogs need. This is why our food does not contain added sodium in the form of salt as too much of it can cause liver and kidney problems."

Woofy's Choice... colour your dog's life: Nutrition & Health


----------



## chammer (Oct 14, 2009)

ok thanks.


----------



## txphotog (Oct 14, 2009)

Aside from the diet for the dog talk, the photos are great! I really like the sequence of the shots that you put up. The last shot is just funny as all heck!


----------



## davlin47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello to all

I will my doggy a choaclate cake on its birthday. I will throw party with my friends to make it special.

Thanks for reading
Have a nice day


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 27, 2009)

davlin47 said:


> Hello to all
> 
> I will my doggy a choaclate cake on its birthday. I will throw party with my friends to make it special.
> 
> ...


 
*WARNING - PLEASE check on the internet before you feed your dog chocolate.  Depending on size and amount they ingest, they can be subject to chocolate poisoning.  Could make them sick, even kill them.*

Some of the things we can eat, dogs cannot, there are lists on the internet about this, and what your dog can safely eat.  Some of stuff dogs should not eat will surprise you, so PLEASE, for the sake of your doggie, check this out.

For example

Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


BUT - I don't feed my dog traditional dog food either.  Never have.  If you look at ingredients of dog food, it lists what is in dog food on the package, whatever there is most of (%age wise) is listed first, and on down the line.

Most all dog food, even the "good stuff" is mostly corn first, and chicken by products secondly.  After reading what is in dog food, any dog I care about isn't gonna eat that crap, sorry, I care too much about my pet.

Our dog gets lean beef or chicken fixed so it is safe for him, cut up green beans or sweet peas, cut up (small) carrots, sugarless Cheerio's for grain as basic diet, with some variations to keep him nourished and interested.

He is 7 years-old, happy, healthy, shiny coat, and doing just fine without eating all the crap found in most dog food.  Doesn't have to look at the same old stuff in his bowl every meal for his entire life.

We have recipes that we use to make his doggie treats.

Is he spoiled, maybe (who's dog isn't to some extent?), but healthy.  I want this little guy around me for as long as possible.

Right now, as I am typing, he is lying across my foot, both Beagle and foot are fast asleep...

Not being preachy, at least not intentionally, I just know how much most of us really care about our pets...

If I can help some pet by typing this, the flames from the people are well worth it.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 27, 2009)

molested_cow said:


> "Sodium - Unlike humans, dogs have no ability to process sodium. This mineral is natrually present in meats and fish, and that is all our dogs need. This is why our food does not contain added sodium in the form of salt as too much of it can cause liver and kidney problems."
> 
> Woofy's Choice... colour your dog's life: Nutrition & Health


 

*THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 27, 2009)

Heehee, what a thoroughly amusing series of pics!


----------



## Seth65 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi..
Nice doggy..
i love your doggy.


----------



## brianne5499 (Oct 29, 2009)

LMAO!  Too cute!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Oct 29, 2009)

*What do you give a Bulldog for their birthday? *

This weekend, hope it's alligator!

For this week ONLY, I am a huge Dawg fan...


----------



## loopy (Oct 29, 2009)

Cute series! Our Doberman gets a small burger on her birthday too


----------

